# Hawk problem, need help/advice!



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, last winter, now this winter, a hawk, and i think a falcon or something, is feasting on my flock of feral pigeons! I have some pigeons that need to be released, and i am stalling as i am afraiad to let them go while this is going on! A few of them are/were squeakers that never met the hawk, and i am especially afraid for them. 
I was told an owl statue will scare the hwak away, but it will scare the pigeons away too! I'm at a loss, what to do?
Anyone had success dealing with this before?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

An owl statue will not scare a hawk away. 
There really isn't anything you can do.
I went years with out any birds of prey and then one year a hawk showed up. Later a falcon. They are here to stay. I bought an owl statue and it frightened them away for a couple of days and that was it.
This is an awful time of the year to be releasing young pigeons anyway. Their chances of survival in freezing cold of the Boston area are slim. Could you wait and release from that wild life care center at the Cape?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Owl statues hardly work for hawks....both them and the pigeons will learn it is fake within 3 days of it being in the same place.
Winter and spring are both horrible times when it comes to hawks around _here_. There really isn't a completely safe time...it all depends on how fast the pigeons and hawks are, as to how many of the flock are killed. One thing that worked okay for about a week or two was hanging old CDs from nearby branches (or whatever you can hang them by) using fishing line. The breeze makes them flash in the sunlight, spooking the hawks. From personal experience, it didn't phase the pigeons a bit, but the hawks stayed clear for a while before they also learned they were harmless.
If you are worried about releasing...well...you're going to have to eventually, so you might as well get it over. Just make sure the coast is clear before you let them go (like make sure you don't hear/see any hawks). After that...they'll just learn on their own from the more experienced adults.


There is one natural way of "getting rid" of your hawk problem without bothering the pigeons though. If you can somehow attract more crows to the area, they'll mob the hawks and falcons until they are just so annoyed they'll go away for a while. As long as there are plenty of crows flying around your flock's general area, you probably won't have to worry as much about the predator.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Becky,
Many of the Crows in the North East have succumbed to West Nile Virus.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

well, does anyone know how to attract crows?
Charis, I am torn, because the longer i hold onto them, the more used to the pampered indoors life they will get used to. When i release in the cold, i slowly open my window, and get them used to the cold. I sleep in the living room while this is happening, besides, then i have the TV and kitties to sleep with!
Anything else for release??? And, i can call, but i HIGHLY doubt Cape wildlife, or any other one, will hold a bird until spring just because it is too cold out....
Oh, i guess i didnt know that about the crows Charis!


----------



## PigeonMan51 (Dec 14, 2007)

ya i got the sam problem i had a hawk go in my loft though the chrap and so we call wildlife&fishers and they are comeing to get it monday good thing it whent in a part of a loft that had only two pigeons they were died by the time i got in


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

personally I think if you release them in the winter if the hawks dont pick them off the cold will ,but its really up to you cuz the hawks arent going anywhere and well its only going to get colder so whats the lesser of two evils at this time of year ??? I would hold onto them myself til march at least , dont care how people freindly they become because to me thats hardly a problem for pigeons ...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

xxmoxiexx said:


> well, does anyone know how to attract crows?
> Charis, I am torn, because the longer i hold onto them, the more used to the pampered indoors life they will get used to. When i release in the cold, i slowly open my window, and get them used to the cold. I sleep in the living room while this is happening, besides, then i have the TV and kitties to sleep with!
> Anything else for release??? And, i can call, but i HIGHLY doubt Cape wildlife, or any other one, will hold a bird until spring just because it is too cold out....
> Oh, i guess i didnt know that about the crows Charis!


I personally wouldn't release a young pigeon now in Portland. Portland isn't nearly as cold as Boston. The adults that have already lived outside, that is different. With your neighbor situation, you really don't even know if you will be able to support releases with food. That being said, I understand how difficult it can be to live with a flock of pigeons in one's house. Still, I wouldn't release young ones now.
Once spring comes, they will be ready to find a mate, hormones will take over and do better outside than now in the bitter cold.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

amen to the world of the wait


----------



## PigeonMan51 (Dec 14, 2007)

Charis said:


> I personally wouldn't release a young pigeon now in Portland. Portland isn't nearly as cold as Boston. The adults that have already lived outside, that is different. With your neighbor situation, you really don't even know if you will be able to support releases with food. That being said, I understand how difficult it can be to live with a flock of pigeons in one's house. Still, I wouldn't release young ones now.
> Once spring comes, they will be ready to find a mate, hormones will take over and do better outside than now in the bitter cold.


ya if you got a big fill of corn lol idk


----------



## PigeonMan51 (Dec 14, 2007)

wrong post lol


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

ok, i'l hold onto the youngins!
still, that FREAKIN' HAWK!! Everyone oooh's and ahhh's over him, and i just curse him! I know he has a right to live, but i just want him to go elsewhere, or start eating snow!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

xxmoxiexx said:


> ok, i'l hold onto the youngins!
> still, that FREAKIN' HAWK!! Everyone oooh's and ahhh's over him, and i just curse him! I know he has a right to live, but i just want him to go elsewhere, or start eating snow!


I know how you feel!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Charis said:


> Becky,
> Many of the Crows in the North East have succumbed to West Nile Virus.


Really?
That's horrible! 
Ours down here seem to be doing okay...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ehhh, forgot about the fact that these little guys have been used to being inside where it's warm. Yeah...it would be much easier to wait until spring when it's warmer. Then they'll be able to get on track with the seasons, and start moulting according to the weather outside instead of inside. A young bird out there in the snow...it more than likely wouldn't survive without the thick feathering D;


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

i would have to agree with you about hating hawks too but then theres just something in me that respects them just the same ... if only they could leave our pigeons alone I could turn the other cheek  but then if you ever got the chance to see the frenzy they incure when seeing the pigeons or any other bird in their sights ,its like they become obsessed with eating anything that moves ,its madness


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

well, i opened the window for the birds that are to be released. There is 2 semi-squeakers. they are becoming adults now, but since the rest will be released soon, or shipped, i can hold onto the two until spring.
Now, with the others, i was going to open the window a bit more every day, for about 3-4 days? the last 2 of those days, was going to let fly free in room to get used to flight again. So, then release.
What do you guys think about that? any other advice pertaining to release of adults? Do you think 3-4 days of getting used to cold slowly is enough? And 2 days of flight?
I cant exactly let 5 birds loose in my room for much longer then that, as i have to cover everything in plastic as it is when i let them loose, and i have carpet, and a landlord that would probably REALLY die of a heart attack if he ever knew! So, i'm trying to find a balance where the pigeons, me, and the landlord can all live in harmony! Of course, the landlord doesnt and hopefully never will know he is being included in this! LOL!
of course, i have to give the pigeons the best chance for survival, and me not getting the boot too!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you happen to have some kind of cage you could keep them in outside? I figured if you did...(and I haven't tried this, but the idea just came to me one day)...you could have the sides solid except the wire front...with a heat lamp in the cage to keep them warm. If you had some way to change the amount of heat they got from the lamp/bulb...then I'm thinking you could slowly wean them into the cold. Maybe that would trigger the moult? They seriously need some thick feathers if there's snow up there. I don't care if they're used to the cold...they'll still be cold without enough feathers!


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

well, most of these guys havent been here long. ummm, no place outside to put them. I'm in a city, with the buildidng right next to each other, no yard. 
so, i dont know, how can i tell if they have enough feathers?
well, i know some of them DID moult recently. If getting a bunch of pin feathers in means moulting? New feathers, correct?


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Ugh - hawks do get more aggressive in the winter. I think because some of their other food sources go into hibernation. I see them in my neighborhood a lot too. Glad my birds are behind thick walls.

Some pigeon racing folks I have talked to said they do not fly their birds at all during winter because the losses to hawks are tremendous. 

I don't think there's much you can do. Unless you could hold the babies over until Spring. But by then they may be too used to captivity and not integrate well with a flock. 

Maybe find something else to feed the hawks? I dunno...probably not a great solution in the long run either.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

A predicament! With the hawks bothering your feral flock, if you can get away with it at night, I would try hanging some old CDs in a few of the trees. This might discourage them for a little while, I don't know personally. Just don't get caught doing it, I'm sure there's a big fine for littering. 

Is there anyone that can take the pigeons until spring and do a release then? It doesn't really matter which flock they are released into. With the ones that just molted, I would be worried they molted inside and therefore grew new feathers for inside temps. It takes them much longer than a few days to become acclimated to new temps, I'm sorry to tell you, I know that's not what you want to hear.  I certainly understand the whole landlord thing, I lived in apartments with my pigeons for years and it is quite a pain sometimes. So you know of any members nearby you who could foster them? I would think they need more time to have a room to fly in, too, before their release, as otherwise they will be slower and weaker and therefore won't be able to evade hawks and such as easily. I think what you're doing is great and we know they're grateful! I hope it all works out and you can maybe find a foster place for them until spring.


----------

